# slapd start problem

## vinayg

we have a nis server but due to the lack of security our network administrators have decided to shift over to the LDAP protocol...

they want some people to test this out and find out how it works and then deploy it...

i tried to set up an ldap server using the gentoo guide for ldap configuration...

but i am getting this error..

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/slapd start

 * Starting ldap-server...

/etc/openldap/schema/core.schema: line 29: attribute type "2.5.18.1" is operational                                      [ !! ]

```

i need some help of how to rectify this problem as soon as possible...

thanks in advance...

ciao

VinayG

----------

## kitana_ann

Could you post your slapd.conf, it would make it easier to find out the problem.

----------

## vinayg

here it is...

ciao

VinayG

```

include         /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema

#Added by Vinay

include         /etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema

password-hash {crypt}

# Define SSL and TLS properties (optional)

TLSCertificateFile /etc/ssl/ldap.pem

TLSCertificateKeyFile /etc/openldap/ssl/ldap.pem

TLSCACertificateFile /etc/ssl/ldap.pem

pidfile         /var/run/openldap/slapd.pid

argsfile        /var/run/openldap/slapd.args

database        ldbm

#suffix         "dc=my-domain,dc=com"

suffix          "dc=iitk,dc=ac,dc=in"

#suffix         "o=My Organization Name,c=US"

rootdn          "cn=vinay,dc=iitk,dc=ac,dc=in"

#rootdn         "cn=Manager,o=My Organization Name,c=US"

rootpw          {MD5}YPCYjoD5Cu37/VBRku4AjQ==

directory       /var/lib/openldap-ldbm

index   objectClass     eq

```

[/code]

----------

## kitana_ann

Everything does look correct there now post the lines between 20 and 40 in the file /etc/openldap/schema/core.scheme

It seems as if the attributetype is operational som you could probebly try and comment it of.

----------

## vinayg

here it is again....

thanks for helping out...

```

#       ldapRootDSE

#       named referrals

#       alias draft

# Standard X.501(93) Operational Attribute Types from RFC2252

attributetype ( 2.5.18.1 NAME 'createTimestamp'

        EQUALITY generalizedTimeMatch

        ORDERING generalizedTimeOrderingMatch

        SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.24

        SINGLE-VALUE NO-USER-MODIFICATION USAGE directoryOperation )

attributetype ( 2.5.18.2 NAME 'modifyTimestamp'

        EQUALITY generalizedTimeMatch

        ORDERING generalizedTimeOrderingMatch

        SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.24

        SINGLE-VALUE NO-USER-MODIFICATION USAGE directoryOperation )

attributetype ( 2.5.18.3 NAME 'creatorsName'

        EQUALITY distinguishedNameMatch

        SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.12

        SINGLE-VALUE NO-USER-MODIFICATION USAGE directoryOperation )

```

ciao

VinayG

----------

## kitana_ann

Is it openLdap you are using?

I have it up and running and my core.scheme file does not have attributetype 2.5.18. have you tryed running ldap server with these line enabled? Other then that I have no clue of what it could be.

----------

## vinayg

yeah i am using openldap...

what do u mean nu running with lines enabled??

i havent commented them out...if that is what u mean...

anyone??

ciao

VinayG

----------

## kitana_ann

Oops sorry, I mean comment them out and see what happens.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vinayg

already tried that, after commenting out one , the error is shown for the next one and keeps going on....

HELP!!

ciao

VinayG

----------

## Gushy

vinayg: I just hit the same problem.  did you solve this?

update Not sure of the impact yet, but I got my ldap running again. it seems that during an upgrade I kept the original core.schema which looks likes yours, but looking at the core.schema.default, it's completely different. Copying that over the core.schema let me start my ldap server.

I think the difference is going from a 2.0.x server to a 2.1.x server. Now I just need to figure out the differences and make the new one work with my settings.

----------

## scarr

There appears to be a problem with the ebuild for 2.1.30.  It doesn't install the latest core.schema into the directory.

I did the following to get it working:

*  cp /usr/portage/distfiles/openldap-2.1.30.tgz /var/tmp

*  cd /var/tmp

*  tar -zxf /var/tmp/openldap-2.1.30.tgz

*  cd openldap-2.1.30/servers/slapd/schema

*  cp core.schema /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema.default

*  cp core.schema /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema

That seems to have fixed my problems, so far anyway.

I am going to file an issue on this as well.

----------

